# Upcoming westland mall gun show



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if the upcoming westland mall gun show this weekend is worth going to?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m not a big fan of the “Wasteland Mall” shows. The prices were high during the salad days, I can only imagine how crazy they are now. The venue looks like an apocalyptic movie set. There was a shooting in the parking lot at the last show. If you really like gun shows it might be enjoyable. Otherwise you might want to pass on it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Haven't went in years, didn't know they were still having them....got a few deals on ammo and found my on line manufacturer at that show..... for me not worth the time now


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went once few years ago. Not really impressed. Ohio Gun Collectors (OGCA) has a show every two months. Have not been to it for while.. Not really planning on it either till certain things get under control. OGCA requires a member escort


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

bulafisherman said:


> Can anyone tell me if the upcoming westland mall gun show this weekend is worth going to?


Westland mall show isn't bad. I like it better than the one at the expo center and you don't have to pay to park. My favorite is the Tri State show in Lima. The guy that got shot there last time wasn't random he was targeted so that could have happed at the grocery store just as easy. You definitely see more bangers there.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes on the bangers, always have one guy that can pass a background in the group that buys for the others that can't, from my past observations


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, think I will pass, saw the tri state show was cancelled. Was told that's a decent one to go to.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Medina show is next weekend 1/9-1/10, it’s a good show with around 500 tables with free parking


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fireline said:


> Medina show is next weekend 1/9-1/10, it’s a good show with around 500 tables with free parking


Locaton?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

fireline said:


> Medina show is next weekend 1/9-1/10, it’s a good show with around 500 tables with free parking


I'm gonna try to make this one. Maybe even Bereas the following week. If thier not mobbed with everyone having $600 in there pocket lol.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Locaton?


714 Lafayette Road will get you close enough. In Medina of course.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Locaton?








Upcoming Shows in Medina, Ohio







www.conraddowdell.com


----------

